# Sad day for Colt



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/06/17/dropped-by-the-u-s-military-colt-goes-bankrupt.html


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Kind of frustrating, the number of State and Federal contracts that go to foreign firms. There is no good reason that U.S. firms don't meet quality standards. There is a lot wrong in the U.S. right now.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I am speechless!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Good day for S&W though.


----------

